# FISHING 3 MILE BRIDGE



## E Ray Davis (Jun 15, 2009)

I will be in the area for a week the last of June and first few days in July. How and where doI fish 3 mile bridge by boat? I am bringing live well, cast net and plenty of Gulp baits. Thanks!


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I will use a 1-2 oz weight (dependin on current) above a swivel. then a 18-24" leader of 20# mono. with a 4/0 circle hook at the bottom with cut squid or live shrimp. then just start at the bottom and work it up til I getta bite. I usually fish in 25-30ft of water and find where to fish with the bottom machine/fish finder.....and I've caught fish off gulp too usin the same methods


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Chum the water. By this point the three mile is probably going to be pretty cleaned out, but you may find a few down there. I fished it about a month ago and had a lot of snapper on top hitting free lined squid and cigars.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Fish at night around the lights use a 3/4 ounce jighead and gulp try new penny shrimp or jerk shad. If all you catch is white trout, try a lighter jig head, sometimes the reds will befeeding higherin the water column. We have also been catching tons of Skipjack (lady fish) around the bridge.


----------



## E Ray Davis (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you very much! Maybe I should target specks and reds. This leads me to ask if I shouldlook atother areas. If so where? I have fished the Santa Rosa sound from the launch on the south side of Gulf Breeze. I fished night and day targeting the channel. We did ok on reds and I have caught flounder around the bridge. Also over near the island on the west side of the sound near the bank with live shrimp, catching good flounder.I just need more time and some more advise. I fish the area every year but only during the aforementioned time. How does everyone fish the area in Pensacola where the bay and gulf meet? What do they catch? My boat is a 20 footer and 6 feet wide.


----------



## E Ray Davis (Jun 15, 2009)

What are you fishing for?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

There are some specks around 3 mile and there are still plenty of reds.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Specks...wow...I haven't seen any at all around the bridge this year. we caught some in the bayou, but not around the bridge. what depth were you fishing, and what did you use for bait? Have you guys seen any spanish out there this year?


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Glas have you been out to the bridge this past week at all? Just wondering how the reds are doing. I'm thinking of trying one of these nights with some gulps.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Glastronix (6/17/2009)*Specks...wow...I haven't seen any at all around the bridge this year. we caught some in the bayou, but not around the bridge. what depth were you fishing, and what did you use for bait? Have you guys seen any spanish out there this year?


Yep, using jerk baits and gulp shrimp. Found a nice little drop off that they've been holding in. Not there everytime but have caught some on a couple of trips.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>Glas have you been out to the bridge this past week at all? Just wondering how the reds are doing. I'm thinking of trying one of these nights with some gulps.
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


We fished last Friday and Saturday nights. I hung one red Friday night that I didn't get to the boat :banghead :banghead, and Saturday night was wall to wall boats out there, so I couldn't get into any of my regular spots that usually hold fish. We fished until 2 am onSaturday night and there was a line at the 17th street boat launch waiting to pull boats out????? at 2 am CRAZY..... anyways they are out there you just gotta weed through theskip jack to find 'em...when is it gonna be fall again, I miss they cool temps, reds on the top, and of course no line no waiting


----------

